# encore



## pacobabel

hola,
¿a qué palabra os parece modificar "encore" en esta frase, a "aujourd'hui" o a "bien répandue"?

"L'homéopathie est une pratique médicale aujourd'hui encore bien répandue".

Gracias 
p.


----------



## josepbadalona

1) est bien répandue "aujourd'hui encore" ou "encore aujourd'hui"

2) est encore bien répandue

au risque de te décevoir, je dirais "les deux" !!!

en fait, cela indique une idée de temps par rapport au verbe, mais si l'on met "encore aujourd'hui" l'idée de temps est exprimée par "aujourd'hui" renforcé par "encore"


----------



## decomba3

iHola!

A mí me parece que "encore" está en relación con "aujourd'hui". Se emplea la colocación "aujourd'hui encore" en francés. Si estaba en relación con "bien répandue", tuviera que escribir: "Aujourd'hui, l'homéopathie est une pratique médicale encore bien répandue."

Saludos.

Olivier


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Paramí sería así:

L'homéopathie est une pratique médicale {aujourd'hui encore} {bien répandue}.

Porque no veo la lógica de : est aujoud'hui {encore bien répandue}

No sé si sabré explicar mi sensación, pero si dice es actualmente, es que ayer no era así, con lo cual sería ilógico decir todavía muy extendida. Hay algo que no cuaja.

Sin embargo si dices: sigue siendo hoy muy extendida es que ayer lo estaba aún más pero todavía lo es. Todo encaja.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## pacobabel

gracias a ambos,
a mí también me parece más lógico que se refiera a ujourd'hui. Pero creo que el autor no escribe de forma demasiado elegante o clara...
p.


----------



## Erial

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Hola!

Por favor, a ver si podríais decirme qué sentido tiene aqui la palabra "encore":
"si la psychanalyse répresente encore la vision de l'esprit la plus cohérente, il serait aujourd'hui néccesaire qu'elle s'engage dans le dévelopment....."

Gracias!


----------



## yserien

Aún, todavía.


----------



## williamskashu

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Bonjour, tengo problemas con la traducción de frases donde en primer lugar se encuentra "encore" y luego algunos verbos en infinitivo.
Por ejemplo no consigo traducción en lo siguiente:
"il me semble encore les voir arriver" si pueden ayudarme les agradezco.

merci bien!! Au revoir!!


----------



## Dentellière

Aún me parece verlos llegar
Todavía me parece verlos llegar
Siempre me parece verlos llegar
Siempre tengo la sensación de verlos llegar
Todavía tengo la sensación de verlos llegar

Me parece que depende de la situación anterior a la que se refiere esta frase
Pero espera otras opiniones ..


----------



## Tina.Irun

> il me semble encore les voir arriver"
> Aún me parece verlos llegar /Todavía me parece verlos llegar


Hola:
Yo optaría aquí por: "*todavía* me parece verlos llegar" o también por: "*aún* me parece verlos llegar".
Ver aquí la traducción de "encore": http://www.wordreference.com/fres/encore

Lo que no encaja es "siempre" - http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/siempre 

"Il me semble" lo traduciría por "me parece" - ver aquí: http://www.wordreference.com/fres/sembler
"Tengo la sensación" corresponde en francés a "j'ai l'impression" - ver aquí: http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/sensacion


----------



## café olé

Yo creo que podría ser más acertada una traducción a través de estar + gerundio: _me parece estar (aún) viéndolos llegar..._ pero es una opción personal.


----------



## Santi8

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Bonjour,

J'ai remarqué que parfois on utilise "toujours" pour "todavía" et parfois on utilise "encore". Est-ce qu'il y a des differences?

Merci en advance!


----------



## Paquita

Este hilo del foro de francés debería aclararte un poco: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=967459

Resumiendo:
1) otra vez = encore
2) siempre = toujours
3) encore = toujours = todavía.

y por cierto... bienvenido entre nosotros


----------



## Santi8

Merci Beaucoup!
Donc dans le triosieme cas, ce sont presque exactement la meme chose et on les peut utiliser indiferemment


----------



## Gévy

Hola santi:

Sí, en el tercer caso se usan indistintamente. Son igualitos.

Bisous,

Gévy

PD: Para rectificar un mensaje, no pongas otro mensaje: usa la función "modificar mensaje" abajo del mismo.


----------



## Paquita

Según el contexto:

il fume toujours = aún no ha dejado de fumar/ se pasa el día fumando / aún no ha terminado el cigarrillo que ha encendido
il fume encore = aún no ha dejado de fumar / acaba de encender otro cigarrillo / aún no ha terminado el cigarrillo que ha encendido


----------



## Rahms

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Buenas noches, tengo una duda relativa a 'encore' en esta frase concreta:

_Mais, selon moi, on fait encore un très grand bien toutes les fois que l'on se tire de la foule...._

Mi idea sería un adverbio de afirmación, de refuerzo, como _ciertamente_, pero no sé si puede referirse a 'más todavía', o 'todavía'?

Gracias!


----------



## Pohana

Sin contexto de la frase yo pensaría _aún_ o _todavía _(persistencia)


----------



## jprr

Igual podría ser_ otra vez_...
Tenemos que entender de donde venimos y adonde vamos.


----------



## Rahms

Sí, el contexto es ambiguo, porque viene de una disquisición sobre la individualidad, y va hacia un futuro en el que no sea necesario aislarse. Podría ser 'todavía', en ese caso. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Paquita

Igual podría ser: también o una vez más.


----------

